# Canon to Update Firmware for 5D MK III and 1D X AF with Speedlight Assist Lamp



## Admin US West (Feb 6, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/canon-to-update-firmware-for-5d-mk-iii-and-1d-x-af-with-speedlight-assist-lamp/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/canon-to-update-firmware-for-5d-mk-iii-and-1d-x-af-with-speedlight-assist-lamp/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>New firmware coming</strong>

Canon has posted a article in their forum indicating that a firmware fix for the 5D Mark III and the 1dx is being tested to speed up autofocus when using the AF assist liight on a Canon Speedlight.  Many users have noted that focus is slow to be achieved compared with older models.  A quote from their post is given below.</p>
<p>“Canon has confirmed that, depending upon the shooting conditions, it may take slightly longer for the EOS 5D Mark III and EOS-1D X digital SLR cameras to acquire focus when using the Speedlite’s AF Assist Beam, compared with that of the EOS 5D Mark II and 1dx digital SLR cameras using the Speedlite’s AF Assist Beam. We are developing a firmware update to enhance the focusing feature for the EOS 5D Mark III and the EOS-1D X. The schedule for release of this firmware update will be announced shortly.”</p>
<p><a href="http://forums.usa.canon.com/t5/EOS/5D3-AF-assist-beam-slower-focus/m-p/13107#M1450">http://forums.usa.canon.com/t5/EOS/5D3-AF-assist-beam-slower-focus/m-p/13107#M1450</a></p>
```


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 6, 2013)

So does this mean the next 5d3 firmware, which if I recall is supposed to be released in April, going to be delayed?


----------



## SJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Good news


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2013)

Good news indeed


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> So does this mean the next 5d3 firmware, which if I recall is supposed to be released in April, going to be delayed?


Maybe not ... if they can't get this one sorted by April, they may release another update at a later date ... I am hoping that Canon will stick to their original firmware update in April


----------



## Fr3lncr (Feb 6, 2013)

I've had to deal with this so this is good news!


----------



## AlleyB (Feb 6, 2013)

Did they really just say what I think they said?

It may take slightly longer for the *EOS-1D X *digital SLR cameras to acquire focus when using the Speedlite’s AF Assist Beam, compared with that of the *1dx* digital SLR cameras using the Speedlite’s AF Assist Beam.


----------



## Studio1930 (Feb 6, 2013)

AlleyB said:


> Did they really just say what I think they said?
> 
> It may take slightly longer for the *EOS-1D X *digital SLR cameras to acquire focus when using the Speedlite’s AF Assist Beam, compared with that of the *1dx* digital SLR cameras using the Speedlite’s AF Assist Beam.



Hmmm, so I bought a 1DX not a 1D X or 1dx so am I okay?


----------



## ferdi (Feb 6, 2013)

The forum posts mentions EOS-1D Mark IV instead of 1dx.


----------



## emko (Feb 6, 2013)

what takes them so long ? do they employ only one programmer?


----------



## ewg963 (Feb 6, 2013)

Great news fingers crossed....


----------



## etg9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good they are fixing it, I can see why a fringe problem like using the newest Canon flash with the newest Canon cameras might have been missed in testing. Hopefully it will come out in April although with all the money they are charging for DSLR's they might want to hire another couple programmer monkeys to get this ball rolling.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 6, 2013)

emko said:


> what takes them so long ? do they employ only one programmer?



Figuring out the exact fix, figuring out what other bits that may effect, and then lots and lots and lots of extensive tests, regression tests, non-automated tests, maybe sending it out to a few real, working photographers with a ton of experience and letting them test it for a short while just in case.


----------



## bdeutsch (Feb 6, 2013)

SJ said:


> Good news


Agreed. 


Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos | NY Wedding Photography


----------



## facedodge (Feb 6, 2013)

Great! Now give us red AF points, 1080 at 50p, and focus peaking without the need of magic lantern.


----------



## cliffwang (Feb 6, 2013)

bdeutsch said:


> SJ said:
> 
> 
> > Good news
> ...



+1 here.


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 6, 2013)

cliffwang said:


> bdeutsch said:
> 
> 
> > SJ said:
> ...



Me too !!!


----------



## ewg963 (Feb 6, 2013)

bdeutsch said:


> SJ said:
> 
> 
> > Good news
> ...


+1


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh thank you canon for finally acknowledging this out of the goodness of your heart. So june? July? October?


----------



## Sycotek (Feb 6, 2013)

I left the canon camp due to this primarily (PITA at weddings). Hopefully they fix the 12fps af servo issue on the 1DX but I am glad I didn't wait around for a fix.


----------



## infin8ti (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm glad they've acknowledged the problem. Not surprisingly, there wasn't much talk about this problem since a vast majority of users don't use flash in low light with the 5D Mark III. And the ones that denied this thought it was normal since they had nothing to compare it to. I thought I was the only one having this issue when my 5D (original) was locking on instantly with the AF assist compared to the 5D3.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2013)

AlleyB said:


> Did they really just say what I think they said?
> 
> It may take slightly longer for the *EOS-1D X *digital SLR cameras to acquire focus when using the Speedlite’s AF Assist Beam, compared with that of the *1dx* digital SLR cameras using the Speedlite’s AF Assist Beam.


It is a obvious typo, I wouldn't belabor the point.


----------



## Chewngum (Feb 7, 2013)

infin8ti said:


> I'm glad they've acknowledged the problem. Not surprisingly, there wasn't much talk about this problem since a vast majority of users don't use flash in low light with the 5D Mark III. And the ones that denied this thought it was normal since they had nothing to compare it to. I thought I was the only one having this issue when my 5D (original) was locking on instantly with the AF assist compared to the 5D3.




I found this to be a major problem at a recent function I shot at. Without flash my Sigma 85 f1.4 focus near instantly but with AF assist beam it took half a second to respond and then hunted a little before locking. It got a little awkward for me since I was thinking my gear was playing up. Never thought I would still opt for >50% use of my 5d2 after I bought a 5d3. Without flash though, the 5d3 absolutely killed the 5d2 in every way. It takes longer to work out how to use it, but as a professional tool, you should be more than willing to customise and learn your gear properly.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 7, 2013)

Sycotek said:


> *I left the canon camp* due to this primarily (PITA at weddings). Hopefully they fix the 12fps af servo issue on the 1DX but I am glad I didn't wait around for a fix.



Then why are you here??? ??? ???


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Feb 8, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Sycotek said:
> 
> 
> > *I left the canon camp* due to this primarily (PITA at weddings). Hopefully they fix the 12fps af servo issue on the 1DX but I am glad I didn't wait around for a fix.
> ...



+1 lol


----------



## jaayres20 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder if our really long thread on here that has been going on for a few months that made its way over to the Canon forum had anything to do with this. It would be nice to think that something we did made a difference.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 15, 2013)

facedodge said:


> Great! Now give us red AF points, 1080 at 50p, and focus peaking without the need of magic lantern.



I used to think people complaining about the black AF points were just being whiny... then I got a 5DIII. Yeah, it's way more annoying than I figured it would be. So +1 for red AF points.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 15, 2013)

After months of development and research at the massive canon R&D department we present to you, the professional consumer..... An AF-Assist beam that actually works. ;D ;D ;D





:|


----------

